
A Short History of Martians - dnetesn
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/a-short-history-of-martians
======
DrScump
I'm surprised that there was no mention of C.S. Lewis' _Out of the Silent
Planet_ , which featured three different sentient species.

~~~
KineticLensman
Or the Martians of Ray Bradbury's Martian Chronicles. But still an interesting
survey of changing attitudes

